# Why is WD 1TB Blue EZEX out of stock in india??



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 6, 2014)

Why is WD 1TB Blue EZEX out of stock in india??

Some online sellers are still selling ..  but the feedback says that while shipping they ship the WD GREEN ones..!!!
and finally they refund the money ...

any idea why this shortage ???


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2014)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Why is WD 1TB Blue EZEX out of stock in india??
> 
> Some online sellers are still selling ..  but the feedback says that while shipping they ship the WD GREEN ones..!!!
> and finally they refund the money ...
> ...


This is not USA.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 7, 2014)

may be the price difference. however negligible it is, lot many prefer cheaper one as they are unable to differentiate / understand the quality / spec difference specially when it is from the same company and green one is sold with a tag / argument that it is green and it consumes less electricity so less heat too


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 7, 2014)

Access Denied


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 10, 2014)

happened with me too


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 11, 2014)

Me too, the dealer gave me green one saying its better


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 11, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Me too, the dealer gave me green one saying its better


did u accept it or got a refund . i got a refund from shopkeeper as i strictly said that i want the blue one otherwise give me back my money


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 12, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> did u accept it or got a refund . i got a refund from shopkeeper as i strictly said that i want the blue one otherwise give me back my money



If i went to the shop i would have insisted to buy blue one, but unfortunately my dad went and he had no idea about the difference between blue and green. the shopkeeper said green is better so he trusted him and bought it.
I insisted my dad to return it and get the refund it. my dad then called him and said let me know when you get the blue one in your stock but he never called in 2-3 weeks. My dad wanted a HDD in his office, so he just used that one, i will get my money from his office.
I got another 500 GB from seagate so, when i get the money back i might use it for SSD


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 12, 2014)

anikkket said:


> If i went to the shop i would have insisted to buy blue one, but unfortunately my dad went and he had no idea about the difference between blue and green. the shopkeeper said green is better so he trusted him and bought it.
> I insisted my dad to return it and get the refund it. my dad then called him and said let me know when you get the blue one in your stock but he never called in 2-3 weeks. My dad wanted a HDD in his office, so he just used that one, i will get my money from his office.
> I got another 500 GB from seagate so, when i get the money back i might use it for SSD


okay


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 6, 2014)

I got 1 TB western digital blue from ebay with vat paid bill last month ...still seller has good stock of wd blue


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 6, 2014)

guys what is the street price including tax for WD blue 1tb and green 1 & 2tb.


----------

